

America's Leading Metros for Venture Capital - muzz
http://www.theatlanticcities.com/jobs-and-economy/2013/06/americas-top-metros-venture-capital/3284/

======
gasull
When people here (in SF) say "Silicon Valley" most of the time they mean
everything from San Francisco to San Jose. I you're going to Mountain View,
etc., you usually say "down the peninsula" or sometimes "the valley".

~~~
cglee
People don't say "south bay" anymore?

~~~
joshAg
south bay stops somewhere between mtv and cupertino on the peninsula side.

------
msoad
It's mostly because young engineers do not like lifestyle of urban areas.
Startups understood the situation and open their office in downtown San
Francisco to attract club-going young engineers.

~~~
coolsunglasses
That's actually really bothers me about people talking about how there's "so
much to do" in SF and NYC relative to where I am (Mountain View).

They really just mean bars and clubs. Yawn.

I prefer dirt bikes, mudding, and bonfires.

~~~
rdouble
Where does one have a bonfire in Mountain View?

~~~
coolsunglasses
You don't. I'm not especially happy here either, it's just a serviceable
alternative to living in SF until I can escape.

